# Will a Buck mount a pregnant Doe?



## milkmaid (Jun 15, 2010)

Just this week I put my doe in with a friends buck up the road, but I have no idea if she would be bred by now or not! The buck will only be availabel for about two weeks or so......so I am just wondering; If she is now pregnant will he still mount her? Or once she has conceived are they done? I took her out of the pen for a bit and put her back in today and he went wild after her.....she wont stand for him though. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Most bucks will mount anything that doesn't move out of the way

If she's pregnant, she probably won't LET him


> I took her out of the pen for a bit and put her back in today


I'd leave her with him as long as possible to increase your odds


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If you only have two-three weeks, then I'd leave her with him as long as he isn't being mean.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

If you have a time limit leave him in with her. I truly thought Cletus never got Sugar because she spent all her time running away from him. And even after he apparently got her (shortly after he arrived) he was still chasing her around.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If my bucks have the chance they will mount any of the doe's year around, pregnant or not! 
They have there own pen & only go in with the girls when I want to breed them, they'd drive my girls crazy otherwise.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

A buck will mount a bale of straw if you'll hold it for him. And when she goes to kid, he'll try to mount because she has her tail in the air.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

betsy h. said:


> A buck will mount a bale of straw if you'll hold it for him. And when she goes to kid, he'll try to mount because she has her tail in the air.


LOL! Betsy, you are so right!

Last year, I let the doe and buck run together until right before she kidded. Sure, Beaux would try to mount her once in a while, but she'd let him know in NO Uncertain Terms that he'd gotten all that he was going to get from her. 

After reading Emily's posts about earlier kidding, I'm considering the pro's of letting Beaux and Clark (the wether) out of the bachelor pen a little earlier than I'd previously planned. They'll certainly do a better job of eating down the browse in the doe's section (those girls are PICKY), but I'll have to find a way to get them to leave Trub alone when I'm milking. (She hates getting on the stand if the shed is closed off.)

Ah, Goats! Every day is a new adventure!


----------

